# MS Access Einsteiger-Übungsbeispiel --> DOWNLOAD



## bluebay (30. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

Ich hab ein Übungsbeispiel über Microsoft Access gemacht (hab selber erst zum lernen angefangen   )

Es enthält eine Aufgabenstellung (.doc), Eine Angabe mit einer Tabelle und natürlich die Lösung der einzelnen Punkte.

Das Beispiel enthält folgendes:

Hinzufügen von neuen Feldern in einer bestehenden Tabelle
Erstellen von einfachen Abfragen
Aktualisierung von Feldern mittels Aktualisierungsabfrage
Erstellen eines Formulars
Erstellen eines Startformulars
Erstellen eines Berichtes

Also wirklich nur für absolute Anfänger  :suspekt: 


*Wer Interesse hat, kan es hier downloaden:*

http://rapidshare.de/files/2707126/MSACCESS_UEBUNG_GRUNDLAGEN.zip.html

mfg
bluebay


----------

